# allways together!!!



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

I have five R.B's
and there is something strange I have two coupels who are allways together!!!
thay are very very dark!
thay are 6-8" 
is it saying any thing?
do i need to do something?
if any one have breed tham please help...


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

sounds like they are pairing off, the dark coloring is a sign of them in there breeding stage. Do you see them doing the dance yet (kind of rubbing their sides together, look on the site for pictures) if you do then you will have fry incoming, and if you want to keep them your gonna need another tank , and check some other topics for better info then i can give you


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

thay stoped dancing!!!
for few days thay were rubbing each other!
i dont see any nests!
what do i need to do?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

mt r.b's got even darker 
as I said I have two pairs!!
thay have their teretory and there is one alown which is allways under attack
there are no nest!!
but there is alot of fights in my aquarium!!!
do I need to do any thing?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lucky u breedin came ur way


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

keep your water clean, and be paitent, how often do you feed?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

I feed every day!!!
with shrimps!
and once par weak I feed tham with golden fish.
any recommends?????????????????????


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I have RB's that breed every 1-2 weeks. I was feeding them every other day, but I noticed they were getting fat and sluggish. they are 6-8'', Now I give them one large feeding every week.

when they are getting to be that big, I don't think they need to be fed every day.

How big is your tank?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

I have a 95 gl' aquarium.
but the situation is the same for two weeks 
no new staff and no nests and no "dencing"


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

mantis said:


> How big is your tank?


 why do u ask?????????????


----------

